# DNA 75w for R850 - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (29/3/17)

Get your hands on the Volcano LAVABOX M DNA 75 Box Mod
for only R850 while stocks last 




https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-volcano-lavabox-m-dna-75-box-mod

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Cruzz_33 (29/3/17)

Spectacular deal on a great mod , big ups @Sir Vape

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## daniel craig (29/3/17)

Cruzz_33 said:


> Spectacular deal on a great mod , big ups @Sir Vape


Just saw this last night. It's cheaper than an Evic or a Pico

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Cruzz_33 (29/3/17)

daniel craig said:


> Just saw this last night. It's cheaper than an Evic or a Pico



Aweomse mod for a stealth setup and at a steal of a price!


----------

